

Understanding git's --force-with-lease - tarkasteve
https://developer.atlassian.com/blog/2015/04/force-with-lease

======
hayd
Interesting command. IMO not force pushing to master is a good rule of
thumb... Changing master's history should definitely not be part of your
workflow. (and is going to cause problems.)

